# Sentenza UEFA: multa e riduzione rosa per due stagioni.



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.

*Il comunicato integrale:

"La camera arbitrale dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club (CFCB) ha preso la decisione sul caso AC Milan dopo la sentenza del Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS 2018/A/5808, AC Milan contro UEFA). Il TAS aveva deferito la questione alla CFCB affinché imponesse una misura disciplinare adeguata per la violazione delle regole sulle licenze per club e sul fair play finanziario UEFA, con particolare riferimento al pareggio di bilancio.

Di conseguenza, se il club non dovesse rispettare il pareggio di bilancio al 30 giugno 2021, sarà escluso dalla partecipazione alla successiva competizione UEFA alla quale dovesse qualificarsi nel corso delle due stagioni successive, 2022/23 e 2023/24. Al club verranno anche trattenuti 12 milioni di euro di profitti della UEFA Europa League 2018/19. Inoltre, non potrà registrare più di 21 giocatori per le competizioni UEFA 2019/20 e 2020/21.

Contro questa sentenza, la società può presentare ricorso al Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport, come previsto dall'articolo 34(2) delle Norme procedurali dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club e dagli articoli 62 e 63 degli Statuti UEFA". *


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021; saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021



Se per il pareggio di bilancio è inteso solo l'ultimo anno ci è andata di enorme lusso.


----------



## Manue (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021; saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



Tanto rumore per nulla... per nulla proprio.

Il pareggio di bilancio lo deve raggiungere chiunque, 
21 giocatori sono piu che sufficienti, se sono buoni...e solo per l'europa


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Dicembre 2018)

A POSTO.................................................


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Dicembre 2018)

grasso che cola


----------



## MarcoG (14 Dicembre 2018)

21? Non so nemmeno se li abbiamo 21 tesserati idonei a metter piede in un campo di calcio. Apposto cosi....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



Se andiamo in Champions League me ne frego se sono 25 o 21 
Basta arrivarci !!! 
poi la multa sarebbero già i soldi tolti al Milan ?
siamo già apposto ?


----------



## ventu84090 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ci è andata piuttosto bene secondo me...spero almeno che inizino subito a fare pulizia...è inutile stipendiare 30 giocatori di cui 15 sono imbarazanti e inutili...


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Champions League me ne frego se sono 25 o 21
> Basta arrivarci !!!
> poi la multa sarebbero già i soldi tolti al Milan ?
> siamo già apposto ?



Si sono già stati accantonati nel precedente bilancio.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Champions League me ne frego se sono 25 o 21
> Basta arrivarci !!!
> poi la multa sarebbero già i soldi tolti al Milan ?
> siamo già apposto ?



Di sto passo andiamo in zona retrocessione altro che Champions


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> A POSTO.................................................



Se questa è la sanzione c'è da festeggiare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

direi che ci va bene 
c'è la stranezza che Inter aveva pagato in + anni 
ma per me prima ci liberiamo meglio è...

15 mln di premi erano utili 
però almeno ci togliamo subito un peso


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



Sentenza equa direi.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se questa è la sanzione c'è da festeggiare.



Effettivamente non si vede ma ero ironico...ci hanno fatto una grazia...ma tanto con sta squadra non credo andremo in Champions (sperando che qualcuno cambi qualcosa)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



E ora signori Elliott si faccia mercato, grazie.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



allo stato attuale, non ho veramente idea di come faranno a raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in 3 anni.
stadio escluso...
sponsor possibile, ma molto complesso non potendo investire grosse cifre su campioni
cessione giocatori, la via più facile. ma a quel punto non si pone più il problema di andare in europa

altri modi di recuperare soldi non ne vedo


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Questo è un VA mascherato praticamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



Robetta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> allo stato attuale, non ho veramente idea di come faranno a raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in 3 anni.
> stadio escluso...
> sponsor possibile, ma molto complesso non potendo investire grosse cifre su campioni
> cessione giocatori, la via più facile. ma a quel punto non si pone più il problema di andare in europa
> ...



Vincere o qualificarci in Champions, questo aiuterebbe molto tanto per iniziare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.



*Il comunicato integrale:

"La camera arbitrale dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club (CFCB) ha preso la decisione sul caso AC Milan dopo la sentenza del Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS 2018/A/5808, AC Milan contro UEFA). Il TAS aveva deferito la questione alla CFCB affinché imponesse una misura disciplinare adeguata per la violazione delle regole sulle licenze per club e sul fair play finanziario UEFA, con particolare riferimento al pareggio di bilancio.

Di conseguenza, se il club non dovesse rispettare il pareggio di bilancio al 30 giugno 2021, sarà escluso dalla partecipazione alla successiva competizione UEFA alla quale dovesse qualificarsi nel corso delle due stagioni successive, 2022/23 e 2023/24. Al club verranno anche trattenuti 12 milioni di euro di profitti della UEFA Europa League 2018/19. Inoltre, non potrà registrare più di 21 giocatori per le competizioni UEFA 2019/20 e 2020/21.

Contro questa sentenza, la società può presentare ricorso al Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport, come previsto dall'articolo 34(2) delle Norme procedurali dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club e dagli articoli 62 e 63 degli Statuti UEFA".*


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vincere o qualificarci in Champions, questo aiuterebbe molto tanto per iniziare.



Vero, ma ad oggi non ne vedo i presupposti....


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.
> 
> ...



in realtà ci eravamo già auto-limitati con la rosa registrando al massimo 15-16 giocatori definibili come tali, il resto è spazzatura.

Mi preoccupa di più l'obbligo di raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in 2 anni


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il comunicato integrale:
> 
> "La camera arbitrale dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club (CFCB) ha preso la decisione sul caso AC Milan dopo la sentenza del Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS 2018/A/5808, AC Milan contro UEFA). Il TAS aveva deferito la questione alla CFCB affinché imponesse una misura disciplinare adeguata per la violazione delle regole sulle licenze per club e sul fair play finanziario UEFA, con particolare riferimento al pareggio di bilancio.
> 
> ...



21 giocatori in lista CL/EL sono pochissimi...
Speriamo almeno di non dovere mettere 3 portieri come lo chiede il regolamento se no saranno veramente dolori...
Magari qualche primavera avra piu spazio visto che gli under 21 non vanno contati.


----------



## mabadi (14 Dicembre 2018)

che vuol dire in concreto pareggio bilancio 2021?

Che le spese (compreso ammortamenti) nel 2021 devono essere = alle entrate?
e le perdite degli esercizi precedenti possono essere direttamente coperte dal Socio di maggioranza?

Potrei non so prendere un giocatore di 100ml quest'anno e pagarlo tutto e subito senza portandolo in ammortamento per due anni e coprirlo con un versamento del socio?


----------



## vannu994 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Qualcuno esperto di finanza che sappia spiegare in parole povere quanto è fattibile? Il nostro bilancio di quanto è in negativo? A quale periodo fanno riferimento?


----------



## mabadi (14 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> 21 giocatori in lista CL/EL sono pochissimi...
> Speriamo almeno di non dovere mettere 3 portieri come lo chiede il regolamento se no saranno veramente dolori...
> Magari qualche primavera avra piu spazio visto che gli under 21 non vanno contati.



ma i primavera e provenienti dal vivaio contano? sono 21 di lista a e b o solo lista a?


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> in realtà ci eravamo già auto-limitati con la rosa registrando al massimo 15-16 giocatori definibili come tali, il resto è spazzatura.
> 
> Mi preoccupa di più l'obbligo di raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in 2 anni



Il bilancio grossomodo lo devono raggiungere tutte le squadre. La cosa assurdamente positiva è che non abbiamo paletti intermedi ragazzi, questa cosa non è assolutamente da tralasciare! In pratica abbiamo libertà di movimento per due anni e mezzo, che devono culminare con il pareggio di bilancio.. Ma i modi ci sono.


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

Una domanda :

Il pareggio di bilancio deve arrivare al 30-06-2021 ma questi ci lasciano COMPLETAMENTE LIBERI DI FARE -200 al 30-06-2019 e al 30-06-2020 ?

Perche se siamo liberi in stile VA sarebbe ora di aprire il portafoglio come si deve... o ci rilanciamo alla grande in questi mesi o non ci rialziamo prima di altri 5-6 anni.

Qualcuno mi spiega se e possibile ?


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.
> 
> ...



Bene così. Ora prendessero Ibra e un allenatore vero


----------



## mabadi (14 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene così. Ora prendessero Ibra e un allenatore vero



incrociamo tutto e speriamo.


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma i primavera e provenienti dal vivaio contano? sono 21 di lista a e b o solo lista a?



Secondo me sono 21 over 21.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se per il pareggio di bilancio è inteso solo l'ultimo anno ci è andata di enorme lusso.



Il pareggio di bilancio per il 2021 non mi sembra poco considerando che si chiude con un grosso deficit, allo stato attuale vuol dire incassare più di quello che si spende sul mercato e neanche di poco per arrivarci, fondamentale il quarto posto.


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Una domanda :
> 
> Il pareggio di bilancio deve arrivare al 30-06-2021 ma questi ci lasciano COMPLETAMENTE LIBERI DI FARE -200 al 30-06-2019 e al 30-06-2020 ?
> 
> ...



Direi proprio di si a meno che parlare di break even a un determinato anno si riferisca un interno trienno ( ma in quel caso sarebbe impossibile riuscirci).
[MENTION=3309]Garrincha[/MENTION] : Non è poca cosa no ma è il minimo rispetto a quello che poteva succedere. Elliott se li è mangiati a colazione se questa è la vera sentenza.


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Una domanda :
> 
> Il pareggio di bilancio deve arrivare al 30-06-2021 ma questi ci lasciano COMPLETAMENTE LIBERI DI FARE -200 al 30-06-2019 e al 30-06-2020 ?
> 
> ...



sarebbe interessante se fosse come dici tu


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2018)

Mercato di Gennaio salvo. Ora non ci sono più scuse,palla ad Elliott.


----------



## Capitan T (14 Dicembre 2018)

Al di fuori di tutto, questo è un VA di 3 anni invece che 4. Grosse differenze con quello dell'inter: la lista non ha limiti di valore di mercato, non abbiamo paletti annuali e abbiamo "solo" 12 mln di multa invece che 18. Se così fosse, abbiamo praticamente un VA


----------



## sunburn (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il comunicato integrale:
> 
> "La camera arbitrale dell'Organo UEFA di Controllo Finanziario dei Club (CFCB) ha preso la decisione sul caso AC Milan dopo la sentenza del Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS 2018/A/5808, AC Milan contro UEFA). Il TAS aveva deferito la questione alla CFCB affinché imponesse una misura disciplinare adeguata per la violazione delle regole sulle licenze per club e sul fair play finanziario UEFA, con particolare riferimento al pareggio di bilancio.
> 
> ...


*

Così su due piedi penso che faremo appello contro la parte in grassetto. Non sono esperto di regolamenti UEFA e non ricordo i precedenti, ma se non arriviamo al pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 dovremmo poter essere trattati come tutti gli altri club. Una sanzione pre-fissata(peraltro già dichiarata sproporzionata dal TAS) non mi sembra corretta.
QUalcuno ne sa di più?*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Sostanzialmente abbiamo campo libero per i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo.

É un sostanziale VA.

Paghiamo una multa con soldi che non avevamo ancora incassato e giá stanziati a bilancio.

Possiamo fare quel che vogliamo nei prossimi 18 mesi hanche chiudere con -200 in bilancio per assurdo) a patto che nel periodo tra giugno 2020 e giugno 2021 il bilancio sia in pareggio (si puó anche giocare con plus-valenze e ritardo degli ammortamenti per far si che i conti in quei 12 mesi tornino).

La rosa limitata a 21 é numericamente come la Juve quest anno, che é la favorita della CL, l’i portante é la qualitá, non la quantitá.
In sostanza possiamo comprare senza limiti per 18 mesi, l’importante é farlo in modo oculato e operare con sapienza nel 2020-2021


----------



## sunburn (14 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Direi proprio di si a meno che parlare di break even a un determinato anno si riferisca un interno trienno ( ma in quel caso sarebbe impossibile riuscirci).


In realtà è inevitabile che si debba spalmare il rientro nel triennio. Mi spiego: la UEFA controllerà a giugno 2021, ma è impensabile fare -200mln nel 2019 e nel 2020 e arrivare al pareggio nel 2021.


----------



## mabadi (14 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il pareggio di bilancio per il 2021 non mi sembra poco considerando che si chiude con un grosso deficit, allo stato attuale vuol dire incassare più di quello che si spende sul mercato e neanche di poco per arrivarci, fondamentale il quarto posto.



In economia il pareggio di bilancio è la condizione contabile di un ente economico che si verifica quando, nel corso di un anno, le uscite finanziarie sostenute eguagliano le entrate conseguite, evitando situazioni di deficit e conseguente ricorso all'indebitamento o alla monetizzazione. Si parla di pareggio di bilancio "strutturale" quando dalle spese si escludono quelle a titolo di una tantum.

Quindi non vuol dire che non puoi avere perdite ma solo che l'ammortamento sia pagato.


----------



## First93 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.
> 
> ...



Sono ignorante, ma mi sembra di capire che questa sanzione funzioni come un VA, cioè fate quello che vi pare, ma a giugno 2021 dovete essere in pari, altrimenti sono razzi amari. Aspetto conferme da chi ne sa di più.

Comunque se fosse così non c'è più FPF che tenga, adesso si vedranno le vere intenzioni della proprietà.


----------



## Zagor (14 Dicembre 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente abbiamo campo libero per i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo.
> 
> É un sostanziale VA.
> 
> ...



Grande! Spero sia proprio così! [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] spero ci dia una valutazione tecnica sulle conseguenze, ma non mi sembra così dura come sentenza, non è un SA, o sbaglio?


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ottima notizia davvero, se per pura buona sorte riuscissimo ad andare in Champions saremmo perfettamente a posto


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Sarà fondamentale andare in CL prima di tutto. Poi si dovrà operare con competenza sulla situazione sponsor dove possiamo fare molto meglio cosi come nei costi che non riguardano i giocatori e allenatore , dove siamo la squadra messa peggio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Di sto passo andiamo in zona retrocessione altro che Champions



ma non siamo 4° con mezza rosa fuori ? 
e altrettanti giocatori da rimpiazzare?


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Dicembre 2018)

A me sembra molto strano che il pareggio di bilancio venga valutato solo nell'ultimo anno. poi felicissimo di sbagliarmi. 
Ma se la punizione appena inflitta è conseguenza del triennio 14-17, perchè mai non dovrebbero valutare il triennio 18-21?


----------



## Zagor (14 Dicembre 2018)

Adesso come ha già detto qualcuno, la palla passa ad Elliot. 
Vedremo in base a cosa spenderà le sue reali ambizioni!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vincere o qualificarci in Champions, questo aiuterebbe molto tanto per iniziare.



già sapete quante la somma x la qualificazione e il passaggio dei gironi?
per me già con quelli siamo ad un buon punto x resettare


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2018)

Per me si sogna se si pensa che il Milan spenderà 200 milioni a mercato i prossimi due anni tanto basta chiudere in pareggio il terzo, sbaglierò io ma vedo più fattibile un mercato alla Roma con tante plusvalenze, soldi solo per i giovani sperando di rivenderli al doppio dopo due anni


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (14 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma non siamo 4° con mezza rosa fuori ?
> e altrettanti giocatori da rimpiazzare?



Certo...e con la batosta di ieri tu pensi che possiamo andare oltre? In questo periodo i risultati ci stanno girando bene (a parte ieri sera), ma finirà...
Cerco di essere sempre il più positivo possibile...ma non ce la sto facendo più...


----------



## Capitan T (14 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In realtà è inevitabile che si debba spalmare il rientro nel triennio. Mi spiego: la UEFA controllerà a giugno 2021, ma è impensabile fare -200mln nel 2019 e nel 2020 e arrivare al pareggio nel 2021.



Hai ragione, le cose vanno fatte a modo! Però è anche vero che non avere paletti annuali è un vantaggio enorme rispetto a situazioni come quelle dell'inter e della roma! hai più tempo per gli sponsor, per aumentar e fatturato etc..


----------



## vannu994 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per me si sogna se si pensa che il Milan spenderà 200 milioni a mercato i prossimi due anni tanto basta chiudere in pareggio il terzo, sbaglierò io ma vedo più fattibile un mercato alla Roma con tante plusvalenze, soldi solo per i giovani sperando di rivenderli al doppio dopo due anni



Boh, di finanza non ci capisco niente, ma sono quasi sicuro che andrà come dici tu. Più o meno è la stessa sanzione che hanno dato a inter a Roma, con un po' più di libertà di movimento in questo anno e mezzo, ma alla fine del terzo l'obiettivo è quello, anzi avremmo l'eliminazione certa che gli altri non avevano.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per me si sogna se si pensa che il Milan spenderà 200 milioni a mercato i prossimi due anni tanto basta chiudere in pareggio il terzo, sbaglierò io ma vedo più fattibile un mercato alla Roma con tante plusvalenze, soldi solo per i giovani sperando di rivenderli al doppio dopo due anni



Può essere, ma stai tralasciando un dettaglio particolare, la Roma (così come l Inter) ha dei paletti intermedi da rispettare, noi non dovremmo averne.
Ciò non significa che possiamo spendere 500 milioni, ma almeno non saremmo in affanno ogni giugno a cercare disperatamente una plusvalenza.
Abbiamo preso gazidis per aumentare i ricavi, abbiate fede


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Dicembre 2018)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> allo stato attuale, non ho veramente idea di come faranno a raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in 3 anni.
> stadio escluso...
> sponsor possibile, ma molto complesso non potendo investire grosse cifre su campioni
> cessione giocatori, la via più facile. ma a quel punto non si pone più il problema di andare in europa
> ...



Dici? Paradossalmente ad oggi potresti anche comprare Mbappe, basta che poi prima del giugno 2021 vendi abbastanza giocatori per pareggiare il bilancio (o rivenditori lui)


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per me si sogna se si pensa che il Milan spenderà 200 milioni a mercato i prossimi due anni tanto basta chiudere in pareggio il terzo, sbaglierò io ma vedo più fattibile un mercato alla Roma con tante plusvalenze, soldi solo per i giovani sperando di rivenderli al doppio dopo due anni



Ovviamente non spenderemo 200m. Non serve farlo. SI possono prendere giocatori migliori di quelli attuali con molti meno soldi specie cedendo alcuni bidoni sopravvalutati che abbiamo in squadra.

A fine anno Borini Reina Montolivo Mauri Bertolacci Cacanoglu dovranno assolutamente sparire.


----------



## Capitan T (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma secondo me non considerate anche i vari ammortamenti, come nel caso di Paquetà. Con tutta questa libertà e buoni movimenti del management si possono fare affari non indifferenti senza avere l'ansia di chiudere i bilanci con plusvalenze


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Dicembre 2018)

Una CAREZZA.

Elliott li ha sfondati


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per me si sogna se si pensa che il Milan spenderà 200 milioni a mercato i prossimi due anni tanto basta chiudere in pareggio il terzo, sbaglierò io ma vedo più fattibile un mercato alla Roma con tante plusvalenze, soldi solo per i giovani sperando di rivenderli al doppio dopo due anni



A livello teorico si potrebbe fare.
Da capire invece cosa vorra fare Elliott...
E concordo con te che si devono prendere giovani in modo da potere avere materiale da plusvalenza per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio se ci fosse la necessita...
Pero se siamo liberi dobbiamo approfitarne SUBITO.

Penso a giocatori come Everton, Tonali... ma anche a giocatori gia pronti (Ibra?) in modo da giocare la CL sia l'anno prossimo che quei futuri.
Dobbiamo spendere adesso per giovani, anche a costo di lasciarli in provincia per un paio d'anni a maturare, noi amortizziamo il prezzo del cartellino e poi cediamo quelli che non sono da Milan.

Ora o mai piu.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Godo


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

La bella notizia è che possiamo tornare al TAS. Spero ci tornino che magari affievoliscono ancora di più la sentenza.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.
> 
> ...



Direi bene.

Praticamente zero scuse per non far mercato.


Ed ora che Elliott tiri fuori i maroni (e li sordi).


----------



## Igor91 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.
> 
> ...



La sentenza è MOLTO leggera. Abbiamo piena libertà per 2 anni. E faranno anche ricorso al Tas.... non immaginiamo quanto ci sia andata bene.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Certo...e con la batosta di ieri tu pensi che possiamo andare oltre? In questo periodo i risultati ci stanno girando bene (a parte ieri sera), ma finirà...
> Cerco di essere sempre il più positivo possibile...ma non ce la sto facendo più...



mancano 5 partite..
nel mio caso già essere tra 5/6 posto con poco distacco sarebbe un successo 
per poi intervenire intelligentemente sul mercato 
visto il momento che stiamo vivendo con la squadra o mi sbaglio? 
il 4° posto è grasso che cola al momento


----------



## fra29 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma questa sanzione è per quale triennio? Se Sostituisce la vecchia pena è per gli ultimi anni di Silvio? E per gli ultimi 3 anni quando ci giudicano?


----------



## jacky (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ora nessuna scusa, praticamente multa 0 visto che con la vecchia società non avremmo fatto l’EL.
In poche parole la multa è la parcella degli avvocati e il costo delle 3 trasferte fatte.
Quindi ora avanti con i cambiamenti, subito Conte e 2 giocatori.


----------



## Boomer (14 Dicembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma questa sanzione è per quale triennio? Se Sostituisce la vecchia pena è per gli ultimi anni di Silvio? E per gli ultimi 3 anni quando ci giudicano?



Questa è l'unica sanzione.


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

Sto leggendo certe rosicate da parte degli interisti


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la sentenza UEFA: il Milan dovrà raggiungere la parità di bilancio entro il 2021, pena l'esclusione di un anno dalle coppe.
> Saranno trattenuti 12 milioni di euro dei premi dell'ultima Europa League e ci sarà una riduzione della rosa per le competizioni Uefa 2019-2020 e 2020/2021.
> I rossoneri non potranno registrare più di 21 giocatori.
> 
> ...



Non ci sono più alibi per non investire


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Dicembre 2018)

Onestamente di queste cose io ci capisco poco, aspetto il documento integrale della decisione e proverò a darci una letta, sperando non ci siano pene accessorie che possano oltremodo penalizzarci.


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> La bella notizia è che possiamo tornare al TAS. Spero ci tornino che magari affievoliscono ancora di più la sentenza.



Fanno bene. C’è il rischio dellesclusione coppe


----------

